# Free Space Issues



## abstracts (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it normal for space on your hard drive to be used up this quickly.
Four days ago I had used up 21.1GB of space, today that has increased to 21.8GB. If my maths is correct that adds upto 700mb of space used in just 4 days. It appears to have been using space up at this rate since I had Win 10 put in. I haven't downloaded anything to have used up so much space.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Surfing the internet will save files onto the PC 
so if you wanted to clear all your temporary files - there is a program in windows 10 called Disk Cleanup

goto the windows logo - bottom left 
all apps
Windows administrative tools
disk cleanup

that will remove all the temporary files

How long ago did you upgrade to W10 ?
I ask as you have a copy of all your data in a windows.old folder - BUT its only there for 30days following an upgrade 
That will also use a lot of space


----------



## abstracts (Nov 19, 2011)

I upgraded about 3-4 weeks ago. If my memory serves me correctly I had about 13gb of space used up at the start. So in a month I've lost 7-8gb.
Disk cleanup reveals 290mb it says can be cleaned up. This includes 2.5mb of temp files and 261mb of something called System Error Memory Dump files.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

windows 10 installation files and also the windows.old would take up a lot of space and be removed after 30days , that would easily account for 7-8GB


----------



## abstracts (Nov 19, 2011)

Wouldn't the 13GB taking up space on my hard drive immediately after the upgrade be the installation files? The 7-8GB that have been added since, at present being added to by over 100mb a day, are what I can't understand.


----------



## abstracts (Nov 19, 2011)

My space used now is 22GB, up from 21.8 3 hours ago. This doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

as said above about the upgrade and 'old' files and ccleaner to clear browser files, etc. 

additionally, an infection of nasties replicate numerous files. try a malware scan to be sure. 
the onboard AV, MWB's and Adwcleaner are my choice.


----------



## abstracts (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm a bit confused.
I do have Avast anti virus and run it regularly. I also run Malwarebytes Anti Malware regularly. Neither show any issues.
If someone could tell me one way or the other what might be gobbling up my hard drive I would be very much obliged.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you have the Chrome browser installed?


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

good to know you're on top of security..

also, system restore can accumilate many system restore saves, when using thirdware party unistallers, etc. saves can be deleted using, ccleaner. i tend to leave the recent 3 entries.

deleting the .old folder to complete cleanup? 
if not, see the page in link.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows7/how-do-i-remove-the-windows-old-folder


----------



## abstracts (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes I have Google Chrome.
I'm not familiar with the System Restore facility, or the use of programs such as ccleaner.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

bobs-here said:


> deleting the .old folder to complete cleanup?
> if not, see the page in link.
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows7/how-do-i-remove-the-windows-old-folder


the cleanup of .old folder?

ccleaner. uncheck any possible, bundled offers. other then that its solid. install> tools> and click, system restore to check for a list of saved entries. if so, delete oldest first, (bottom up wards). other cleanup, (brush symbol) on the left, will also help.
https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Chrome will check and download update several times every day.


----------



## abstracts (Nov 19, 2011)

Would these downloaded updates be responsible for nibbling away space on my hard drive then? 
Sorry "bob's - here" but I don't quite understand what piriform/ccleaner is supposed to do.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes, these Chrome downloads can eat up the disk space.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

abstracts said:


> Would these downloaded updates be responsible for nibbling away space on my hard drive then?
> Sorry "bob's - here" but I don't quite understand what piriform/ccleaner is supposed to do.


its a cleaner of clutter and unwanted browser chaff. its regarded well and been around for years, as a freebie.
https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download

if the program is not preferred....
Use TreeSize free to at least see what's using the space :- https://www.jam-software.de/custome...guage=EN&PHPSESSID=a18hlu1cti5ksjilf5voss3pi2

If you click the down arrow on that webpage you can get the zipped version which doesn't need installing and will run on a Usb stick.

It will show all hidden files and folders (where your 'missing' space is most likely to be).


----------



## abstracts (Nov 19, 2011)

I've downloaded Treewise and Ccleaner.
Treewise is fascinating to study, but I'm not advanced enough to make any real sense of it. Ccleaner; do I just press the clean button and proceed with the clean?


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

see the image and go from there,


----------



## abstracts (Nov 19, 2011)

I've downloaded Ccleaner and brought up the page as was suggested, but when I've pressed the "run cleaner" tab bottom right, it just keeps telling me to repeat the process over and over again.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Possibly it is the restore files that are being automatically updated, are responsible for the used space?
Do you, also, have any image program, such as Acronis, running. These programs also keep a duplicate copy of your entire HD .


----------

